# !!!Gmail Invites!!!



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

I have 5 Gmail invites available! First five to respond with an email address gets them.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

I will take one.

[email protected]


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Still 4 left!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

what is Gmail??


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Email service by Google. VERY good. free and way better then yahoo or hotmail. Only thing is you have to be invited by a current user in order to use it.


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks Brent for the invite.

Gmail is great. 1meg of storage. I found a program the other day to turn the 1meg into a partition that acts like a 1meg partition on your pc.


----------



## rc lee (Oct 26, 2002)

I'll take one 

Thanks Lee


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

rc lee I need an email address to send you an invite?

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

I still have 3 left!!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

Brent.I will take one.

[email protected]


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

You got it! 2 left.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

ill take one if you have it [email protected] thanks


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

You got it Porksalot4L. I have 1 left, rc lee, if you want it, I need an email address to send it to.
__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

i'll take one if you have any more
[email protected]


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

All gone!! I hope you guys enjoy the service.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't mean to hi-jack your thread Brent, but I got 6 more invites. 

Post a reply with your email address OR post a reply and send me a pm with your address, and I'll send you an invite. 

Matt


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Not at all, your more than welcome to use my thread!! Lets keep this thing going!!! Anyone else out there have invites???

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have 6 also... I was just waiting until Brent got done with his before I posted mine... but Matt beat me to it!


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

invite sent to steerlrfan
5 left


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

I have 4 more invites.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I would take one.

[email protected]

Thanks
RC


----------



## mako (Sep 17, 2001)

Any left, I'll take one, Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I got roadsplat and mako


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

if you guys got one ill take one. thanks


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

you get 6 invites all the time i have 6 also so just send a email to [email protected] and i will hook you up when i run out i will hold you name till i get more

Rob


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

albie - send me an email and I will invite you. I don't know if wvracer already has or not.

Matt


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

nope not me


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

sent invite to albie. Any more?


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

i got 3 left


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

I still have 4 left if anyone wants one!!

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## TGM (Dec 15, 2003)

I will Take one.

[email protected]


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

got him


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll take one... [email protected]


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

I got Dyno. :thumbsup: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

I'll take one if there are any left. My yahoo account has become so overrun with spam it is not salvagable.

[email protected]


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

got him


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Yup, I got Brent's invite.


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm back up to 4 invites again.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

yep me too i have fot 4 to give away


----------



## mindrev (May 23, 2002)

I will Take one.

[email protected]


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

mindrev said:


> I will Take one.
> 
> [email protected]


Got you! :thumbsup: 

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------

